# Deuter Trans Alpine 30: Unterschiede der Modelljahrgänge



## robert.vienna (27. August 2012)

Hi,

ich bin grad dabei, mir einen Deuter Trans Alpine 30 zu kaufen. Der kostet ja recht einheitlich überall  99,90 für das Modell 2012, ältere Modelljahrgänge sind billiger.

Kann mir wer sagen, was sich beim Trans Alpine 2010 -> 2011 -> 2012 jeweils verändert hat? 

Weil wenn das nicht gravierend ist nehm ich ein älteres Modell ...


----------



## Hofbiker (31. August 2012)

Hallo Robert,

Bitte warte auf die *neuen Modelle 2013*. Die wurden komplett neu entwickelt und ausgestattet. Ich habe diese auf der BIKE in Friedrichshafen gesehen! Die Details was ich gegenüber den vorhergehnende Modellen gesehen habe das des besser abgestimmte Staufächer gibt und die Reisverschlüsse beim vordern Fach länger geworden sind. die Träger wurden luftdurchlässiger gemacht!

Hier ist der Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (31. August 2012)

Danke, super Info! 

Da es aber den "normalen" Trans Alpine weiterhin geben wird, wird der "Pro" wahrscheinlich im Bereich  130 - 150.- angesiedelt sein. 

Daher bleibt meine Fragestellung aufrecht: Warum nicht ein 2010er Modell kaufen, wenns zum aktuellen Modell 2012 eh kaum/keine Unterschiede gibt?


----------



## urmel511 (31. August 2012)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> ... wird der "Pro" wahrscheinlich im Bereich  130 - 150.- angesiedelt sein.



Da liegst Du sogar mit richtig. Und der Trans Alpine 26 SL ist in der Pro nun 2 ltr. kleiner 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/eurobike_2012/news/deuter-trans-alpine-pro-rucksack/a13063.html

Und zu Deiner Frage: Ich stand vor der Wahl den 26 SL von 2011 oder in der 2012 Version zu nehmen. Außer das die neuen Farben noch grausiger in der SL Version wurden, war dort kein Unterschid zu den 2 Modelljahren. Nur der Preis. Meinen 2011 gab es für ca 60  den neuen ab 90  ...


----------



## simsalonaut (10. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber nur für's Archiv: Die Unterschiede zwischen dem 2012er und dem 2013er Modell des normalen Trans Alpine fallen in der Tat groß aus, jedoch nicht immer zum Besseren, wie mir die Hotline von Deuter erklärte... doch mehr dazu später, denn zunächst ging ich zum Backpacker-Store meines Vertrauens.

Dort hatten sie die neuen Modelle ebenso argwöhnisch angenommen, denn abgesehen vom Materialwechsel (Marketingfloskel "Ballistic" wird ersetzt durch Marketingfloskel "Ripstop") war die einzige wirkliche Neuerung ein Rückschritt: Die Helmhalterung ist beim 2013er Trans Alpine nicht mehr aus Nylon, sondern aus einem sehr rutschigen Kunststoff - der Verkäufer selbst (!) bevorzugte die ältere Version und schlug vor, doch mal meinen Helm zu befestigen: Er hielt wirklich kaum noch, und rutschte mangels spannendem Nylon schnell heraus. Ich verglich auch alle anderen Aspekte des Rucksacks; außer einer kleinen Extraschlaufe an der Innentasche und neuem Außenmaterial ließen sich aber keine Änderungen feststellen.

Dem wollte ich auf den Grund gehen, und nachdem auch ein Rucksackexperte der Globetrotterfiliale Köln mir keine weiteren Vorteile des neuen Modells gegenüber der Vorjahresversion nennen konnte, rief ich kurzerhand die Zentrale in Gersthofen an. Eine Dame des Kundenservice nahm sich die Zeit, extra nochmal Rücksprache mit den Mitarbeitern zu halten, um mir die Veränderungen genau erklären und begründen zu können. Was dann kam, ließ mich staunen: Sie sagte mir geradeheraus, dass es für Deuter schlicht schwierig geworden war, Nylon zu angemessenen Preisen zu bekommen, und man sich deshalb von nun an dagegen entschieden hatte. Natürlich spielte auch die schnellere Abnutzung eine kleine Rolle (bei meinem '05er Trans Alpine ist es allmählich etwas ausgeleiert), aber der Hauptgrund war nichts anderes als: Geld sparen. Es wurde kein Gewicht gespart (immernoch um 1250g), und ansonsten auch nix, was den Kauf des neuen Modells rechtfertigen würde. Im Gegenteil: In einem Backpackerladen in Heidelberg wurden beim Anblick des neuen Modells sogar erstmal ein Dutzend Vorjahresmodelle vorsorglich auf Vorrat gekauft.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich halte den Trans Alpine immer noch für den mit Abstand besten Tagesrucksack. Mein alter hat Biketouren, 20000km durch Nord- & Südamerika & Europa vorbildlich durchgestanden, und funktioniert nun als Unirucksack, der auch mal den Wocheneinkauf fasst. Nur zum neuesten Modell kann ich nicht mit gleicher Überzeugung raten, auch wenn das sicherlich Geschmackssache ist. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir jedenfalls den 2012er im Sonderangebot gesichert


----------



## backstein689 (16. Dezember 2013)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber nur für's Archiv: Die Unterschiede zwischen dem 2012er und dem 2013er Modell des normalen Trans Alpine fallen in der Tat groß aus, jedoch nicht immer zum Besseren, wie mir die Hotline von Deuter erklärte... doch mehr dazu später, denn zunächst ging ich zum Backpacker-Store meines Vertrauens.
> 
> ...




Bin grad über google auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen.

Dass Deuter Nylon durch ein anderes Material ersetzt hat ist nachvollziehbar:
Nachdem 2012 das zuständige Werk des nach meinen Infos größten Nylon Lieferanten weltweit, Evonik, in Dortmund abgebrannt ist, war jede Firma, die Nylon in größeren Mengen verwendet, auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzkunststoff. Da ging die Spanne von Spülmaschinenkörbenherstellern bis hin zu Deuter als Rucksackhersteller.
Mit Kosten sparen hat das ersteinmal nicht viel zu tun. Eher mit Kosten halten.

So viel dazu.

Nun meine wichtigere Frage:
Was ist denn der Unterschied vom 2013er zum 2014er Modell?


----------

